# Herm Sprenger NECK-TECH PRONG



## FreqZ

I'm seriously considering ordering one of these, and I have searched for more information but what I find is very very limited.

I love the look and the ease of putting it on and taking it off. I would say my dog is a gentle puller right now. Borrowing my puggle's small prong collar and using my snap leash, once the elastic tightens up, she corrects herself almost instantly.

So can I get some good 'ole honest comments on the colalr itself. ( Price aside ) I figure this is for my dog, and I want the best.

Thanks


----------



## rjholla

I have the Herm Sprenger Neck Tech Prong Collar/Pinch Collar 24 inch and it is great.
Herm Sprenger Neck Tech Prong Collar/Pinch Collar 24 inch [24 Herm Collar 50150 014(55)] : Prong Collars, Pinch Collars, Dog Training Collars, Curogan Collars, Chain Dog Collars, Fur Saver Collars, Choke Dog Collars, Herm Sprenger Collars, Dog Muzzle


----------



## Syaoransbear

*Pros:*


Nice looking


Gives a decent correction


Easy to put on and take off


Won't accidentally come undone unless it completely BREAKS


I can see this collar lasting for years and years

*Cons:*


Links are extremely difficult to put on and off


Would look better on a german shepherd if it was wider, IMO


Pricey, but who cares 



I have this collar, I like it quite a bit but I admit that I haven't used it in a while. I'd say the correction it gives is just slightly softer than a normal prong collar, but the same as a large pronged prong collar. 

It's a very nice, slick collar and it has never come undone on me before. It's very easy to put on and take off. I actually got it for my mom because she could not understand how a prong collar worked. It's built to last. It will NOT accidentally come undone like a normal pinch collar can unless the chain completely snaps.

Just a head's up, the links are *very difficult* to put on and take off. I think it took me 20 minutes and lots of sore fingers to remove just one of the links. It's tricky, but after a few times you get the hang of it. If you don't have the patience, you can probably use pliers. If you get extra links, you have to use pliers to tighten up the link because the extra links are looser so you can put it on easier and those WILL come undone if you don't tighten it. The plus side of the links being difficult to take apart is that it won't come undone by itself.

On a german shepherd, I feel that the collar isn't wide enough and you can't see it as well because the hair sort of covers up a lot of the collar. It still looks great, but it would look even better on something like a doberman.

I'd recommend this collar.


----------



## FreqZ

I think I'll order one up this weekend. I will grab the 24 inch one. This way I can just pull the links out and then add as she grows into it.

Thanks for the info, as this was what I wanted to hear. 

I just wish this was sold locally. I hate waiting.


----------



## Syaoransbear

FreqZ said:


> I think I'll order one up this weekend. I will grab the 24 inch one. This way I can just pull the links out and then add as she grows into it.
> 
> Thanks for the info, as this was what I wanted to hear.
> 
> I just wish this was sold locally. I hate waiting.


That's good that you ordered the 24 inch instead of the 19 inch. I have a very large german shepherd, but he's got a pretty skinny neck. I thought the 19 inch would be perfect, and that I might even have to remove a link. I was very wrong, and I ended up having to buy a few more links before I could even use it. I've learned now that when I'm buying from the internet, I should always order bigger so I don't have to order extra links for anything!

I live in canada, so everything is like a 2-3 week wait for me when I order from the US (which is always). Waiting is hard. Good luck with your new collar! After you get it, come and post what you think about it.


----------



## FreqZ

Ahhh, UPS man just left. Let me say taking links out and putting back together is a pain in the rear !!! I got the 24, and just pulled off 4 links. I'll try to fit it to her a little later on.

Overall so far it seems very strong and has a nice look to it.

I'll try to get some pictures up a little later.


----------



## whittkinn

*Removing Neck Tech Links*

Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

We bought the 24" collar, but need to remove a few links while our puppy is growing. If you have done this, can you provide advice? It seems you need to use pliers... No information on the HS website. 


Thank you!


----------



## ShenzisMom

I am still more than a little confused as to how the neck tech offers a correction? The martingale acts like a regular prong but the buckle style collar confuses the bejeesus out of me!
FUN-19 inch STAINLESS STEEL dog collar NECK TECH COLLAR [metal hs colla 50051 010-55-19''] : Prong Collars, Pinch Collars, Dog Training Collars, Curogan Collars, Chain Dog Collars, Fur Saver Collars, Choke Dog Collars, Herm Sprenger Collars, Dog Muzz


----------



## Lin

Looks like the buckle would work the same as a regular prong used on the dead ring, so it would depend on your use of the collar if you wanted to use that one. 

How wide are the links? Wide, not long... You say you think wider would look better, but I prefer when the collar doesn't show as much. I have a cover on my prong now, to avoid the negative associations from people who don't understand prongs.


----------



## Syaoransbear

whittkinn said:


> We bought the 24" collar, but need to remove a few links while our puppy is growing. If you have done this, can you provide advice? It seems you need to use pliers... No information on the HS website.


It takes some practice and some strong fingers, but you can do it without pliers. It just takes some wiggling and pushing(hard!) around randomly. If you don't feel like messing up your fingers, just take some pliers, grab onto the prongs, and lift them away so the space becomes slightly wider. It doesn't need to be much wider at all, you just need to open it a tiny bit and then you can wiggle the link off. 

I, too, could not find information about how to remove the links. I was in tears the first time I tried doing it, I almost gave up and concluded it was nonadjustable. 



Deathmetal said:


> I am still more than a little confused as to how the neck tech offers a correction? The martingale acts like a regular prong but the buckle style collar confuses the bejeesus out of me!


Like Lin said, the martingale one does act just like a normal prong collar, and the buckle gives a correction similar to a dead-ringed prong collar. It puts all the pressure on mostly one area of the neck though, instead of having even pressure surrounding the neck. The buckle collar is stunning to say the least(no unsightly chains), but I would avoid it since it's a permanently dead-ringed collar. I like options.



Lin said:


> How wide are the links? Wide, not long... You say you think wider would look better, but I prefer when the collar doesn't show as much. I have a cover on my prong now, to avoid the negative associations from people who don't understand prongs.


It's slightly slimmer than a normal collar at just over 2cm. The whole point of this collar is that it doesn't look like a prong collar, so you can have a collar that gives prong collar-like corrections, but looks nice and classy. This isn't a mean looking collar that you want to hide. It looks more like a necklace than a collar.

Unfortunately, due to the thick fur and loose neck skin of a german shepherd, the nice part of the collar can be hidden and the chain part can be all that you really see since this collar needs to be nice and tight. I think an increase of width to make it a full inch wide, or even a width of 3cm would make the 'pretty' part more noticeable.


----------



## ShenzisMom

Thank you Lin and Syaoransbear for your replies! I think its quite elegant and perfect for my girl


----------



## Caledon

I have both type of pinch collars and I prefer the other one in most situations.

This one looks nice, is easy to put on. I've never had to do a correction with it but I wonder how effective it would be. I use it just in case and hope to move just to a flat collar.


----------



## Lin

Thanks Syaor. I think I will probably get one of these sooner than later, but don't have the money yet. My plan is to actually remove the chain though and replace it with a small nylon collar, so that there is nothing really to hint that its a prong... But I use my prong with my service dog. And I fear someone seeing it and thinking it means my dog is less trained. When its just I prefer the safety of the prong since I am disabled and unable to give a hard correction of some sort of emergency came up. I doubt I would ever have a problem, I have complete trust in my dogs training just not complete trust in myself! So its more for my comfort of mind since I'm neurotic and over think


----------



## Syaoransbear

Lin said:


> Thanks Syaor. I think I will probably get one of these sooner than later, but don't have the money yet. My plan is to actually remove the chain though and replace it with a small nylon collar, so that there is nothing really to hint that its a prong... But I use my prong with my service dog. And I fear someone seeing it and thinking it means my dog is less trained. When its just I prefer the safety of the prong since I am disabled and unable to give a hard correction of some sort of emergency came up. I doubt I would ever have a problem, I have complete trust in my dogs training just not complete trust in myself! So its more for my comfort of mind since I'm neurotic and over think


That's a great idea! I think I might try that myself! I love the look of prong collars with the fabric instead of the chain. It looks a lot cleaner on top, and I bet corrections are quieter.


----------



## vat

Hmmm, this collar interests me. Please let us know how it actually works for corrections. I have a real monster sometimes and the regular prong did not work well with him.


----------



## Syaoransbear

vat said:


> Hmmm, this collar interests me. Please let us know how it actually works for corrections. I have a real monster sometimes and the regular prong did not work well with him.


It works the same as a prong, so if a prong didn't work for you I don't think this collar would either.


----------



## Chicagocanine

If you don't like the look of a prong collar, you can use a fabric collar cover to cover it. It doesn't really change the effectiveness of the prong as long as it is a fairly thin fabric. I got some from Petco's clearance bin that worked great, made for a regular collar. Or if you can sew at all it would be easy to make one as it is just a fabric tube.

Example:
dog collar cover by sewperstitchin on Etsy[0]=tags&includes[1]=title


----------



## Lin

I made a prong cover. Its not a tube though so not to interfere with the work of the prong. For the part that goes over the prong, its flat and has velcro tabs to hold it onto the prong. Then the ends have flaps with velcro, which wrap around the chain. There is still enough freedom to use the prong on the live ring, but it covers the collar pretty much completely. I'll have to take some pictures of it.


----------

